

Google Prediction API: A Machine Learning Black Box for Developers - anacleto
http://cloudacademy.com/blog/google-prediction-api/

======
enricobruschini
The "blackbox" approach for machine learning is the same concept Simon Chan
used to build Prediction.io The bet there is "would developers be fine with
using a blackbox?". Or would they prefer to have full control on the algo
inside the box? Nice reading tho.

~~~
alexcasalboni
That's exactly the point.

I believe "common" developers are totally fine with it, they always need some
sort of abstraction layer. On the contrary, the (quickly growing) data
scientists community is not: they need full control for their specific use
cases and will never blindly use a black box API.

Disclosure: I am the author.

